# Must have tools



## DarrenSwerid (Jun 19, 2012)

I was just curious to what everyone's one must have tool is.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 19, 2012)

Man, just one? A heavy duty survival knife. 

After that a screw driver.

Of course as far as shop tools...a level, square, sander, drill press.

Picking one is just too hard.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 19, 2012)

Church key.

-AJ


----------



## mhenry (Jun 19, 2012)

Drill press, a belt sander and a square


----------



## JBroida (Jun 19, 2012)

common sense? :scared2:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 19, 2012)

JBroida said:


> common sense? :scared2:



Along the line what Jon said - ability to figure out what you need to get a task done. Depending on how efficient you want to be, tools can range from just a few tools to many. Once you see the benefit of having a right tool for every task, you might argue that all those are the must-have tools.

M


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 19, 2012)

Most might choose a knife of some kind.
One of my friends can be a tool sometimes... That count?


----------



## Maluaka (Jun 19, 2012)

JBroida said:


> common sense?



Yep.

After that, my Enzo Birk liner lock pocket knife gets more use than any other implement I own.


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Jun 19, 2012)

If your friend is a "tool" I suppose so.  I just wanted to see what people would say.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 19, 2012)

DarrenSwerid said:


> I was just curious to what everyone's one must have tool is.


There's really only one appropriate answer to that question. 

Besides that thing, though, I'd say my smartphone.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol, I was trying to find a political way to broach that very topic!


----------



## markenki (Jun 19, 2012)

Duct tape.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 19, 2012)

pocket knife -- sog assisted opening -- time to upgrade?


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 19, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> There's really only one appropriate answer to that question.
> 
> Besides that thing, though, I'd say my smartphone.



Ah, well, he didn't ask for FAVORITE tool.

-AJ


----------



## cookinstuff (Jun 19, 2012)

Nogent Peltex Spatula, Gray Kunz spoon, my most used tools by far. Hmmm rehandled peltex sounds nice.....


----------



## Lefty (Jun 19, 2012)

My SAK Treker, which I carry in my bunker gear. I've used it at almost every MVC, many medicals, and a few fires. Not to mention countless other tasks around home and the hall.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 19, 2012)

iPhone, kitchen knives (all of them, including those I haven't bought yet).

Must have tools...yes.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 19, 2012)

My credit card.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 19, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> My credit card.



Good for you, mine is pretty useless these days...  For me it would clearly be a computer.

Stefan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 20, 2012)

Must have tool: understanding of who I am.

Must have object: I don't leave home without my Swiss Army Knife(though my life is different now, and I need a new model to match). I disassembled and repaired my garbage disposal the other day using only my SAK and a bar I found to pry the case off.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 20, 2012)

My SOG Trident TF-3, I always take it with me.
At home my iPad


----------



## pkb (Jul 5, 2012)

A vise.


----------



## Birnando (Jul 5, 2012)

A wine opener, followed by my Am-Ex


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 5, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> There's really only one appropriate answer to that question.
> 
> Besides that thing, though, I'd say my smartphone.



I use my iPhone for reference, conversion, percent calculations etc in the kitchen multiple times a day(as well as to obsessively check this forum) I wish theyd cram a digi and a bottle opener on this thing... A laser would be nice too, for both measuring and burning. I want future stuff now dammit!


----------



## Boki (Jul 6, 2012)

BFH  so far never let me down :justkidding:


----------

